# Truvativ Howitzer XR Innenlager, Tretlager NEU; 148mm Achslänge, M12



## Duc851 (24. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150723308409?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

